# NanoLube by StClaire: User applications/feedback!



## luxlover

Thread Closed







Everybody should be aware that the thread I am initiating here refers to the product called *Nano-Oil by StClaire*, found at http://www.nano-oil.com/products.html
Hello current Nano-Oil by StClaire (Nano-Oil) users. I am so happy with this lubricant that I have started a thread to do two things. One is to ask those of you who have used it, to share your opinions of it. Two is to ask you to describe the applications on which you are using it. The image below is the micro-oiler pen used to apply the lubricant.



*






*For a complete line of NanoLubes at a discounted price to CPF Members only, go here..... http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2109663#post2109663 

I will start off by giving you *MY* opinion....
After having applied Nano-Oil on all of my lights on top of the NyoGel 779ZC I have been using for years, I found that removing any existing lubricant and impurities from the o-rings and threads is the better approach to generating smoother flowing threads.

A little background.....
It was time for me to do a routine maintenance on some of my most used EDC lights. Not knowing that my Nano-Oil shipment would arrive the next day, I cleaned my lights and re-applied 779 to all of them. The next day my shipment arrived, and I applied the Nano-Oil on the same locations as the 779, per Christian StClaire's recommendation. I worked in the mating parts very well. After a week of use, I noticed that the o-rings started dragging against their bearing surfaces. This was due to the high viscosity of the 779, and not the Nano-Oil. In fact, Christian told me that this symptom appeared because the Nano-Oil did not have enough time to migrate past the 779 and imbed itself to the metal components. I guess I didn't work in the lube enough when I applied it, and the break-in period had not yet been reached.

To remedy the situation, I did what I should have done in the first place, namely clean up my lights and make sure that Nano-Oil is the only lubricant in use. Doing that has allowed all my lights to thread more smoothly than when they were new. I am convinced that every new light I have received has had a "temporary" lubricant applied to it by the manufacturer, with the understanding that we the end users will want to apply the lubricant of our choice more liberally at a later date. I am very happy with the way my lights perform with Nano-Oil as the sole lubricant.

Jeff


----------



## TITAN1833

I have been using Nanolube since I came across this six weeks ago.For me I started looking for a lubricant that I could use on just about anything not just flashlights, but on knives,hinges and locks also.Well Nanolube by StClaire fitted that bill 100%.And I have been using it ever since.I would recommend it to anyone as I have done here.It may be the only lube you need for flashlights and knives, as I have found, I will use no other.:twothumbs


----------



## yaesumofo

I have now been using it for a few weeks now. Whle hardly long enough to be able to tell it's long term usefulness my short term results are ver promising.
I have "installed" it after cleaning thoroghly all lube off of the threads and other lubed parts.
It is important to clean thoroghly first!!
I have found that titanium threads "work" more smoothly.
As do plated (anodized) threads. I have "installed" it on several multitools they all seem to have smoother actions.
I have an automatic knife whose action is MUCH better after Nonolubing it.
There is no doubt this is good stuff.
I have also installed the lube throughout all moving surfaces on m PD's the seem to like the stuff.
A little time is now necessary to determine how well it does in the long term.
Yaesumofo


----------



## LuxLuthor

Yaesumofo, do you use any solvent to clean the threads, or just a cloth? I'm not sure what is safe besides clean cloth to clean rubber O-Ring. I have also used this now on many tools. Pliers, wrenches (pipe and socket). Basically I have run out of things that need oiling....and like you said, now I will see when it seems these various items need more oil.


----------



## Casual Flashlight User

LuxLuthor said:


> Yaesumofo, do you use any solvent to clean the threads, or just a cloth? I'm not sure what is safe besides clean cloth to clean rubber O-Ring. I have also used this now on many tools. Pliers, wrenches (pipe and socket). Basically I have run out of things that need oiling....and like you said, now I will see when it seems these various items need more oil.


 
Lux, I cleaned all my threads with a cloth, and then used another cloth with Isopropyl to break down any left over silicone gel/grease, I am getting good results using this method - squeky clean threads. 

As for the *Nanolube* itself...fantastic product, I have not actually bothered using silicone since buying this, it seems pointless...the action of the threads on each and every light I own has improved greatly since applying this stuff. I have also started using it on the o-rings as well.

Up to now, I only own the micro oiler pen with 8cc of Nanolube that I bought to try, but I will definately be getting a refill for it...I can't go back to silicone grease after using a great product like this.

Bottom line, ditch the silicone, go with the Nanolube, you will not regret it. This is one of the best flashlight care products you can own IMO. :thumbsup:


CFU


----------



## TranquillityBase

I'm not feeling the difference between, Nanolube's (I have both versions), Nye 759, DuPont Krytox (I have the actual grease from DuPont)...I don't get it..:thinking:

I invite CPF members, to come over to my place and give all of them a try, I honestly can't feel the difference, and I can deliberatly cut tight threads in Titanium, to use as test pieces.


----------



## TITAN1833

TranquillityBase said:


> I'm not feeling the difference between, Nanolube's (I have both versions), Nye 759, DuPont Krytox (I have the actual grease from DuPont)...I don't get it..:thinking:
> 
> I invite CPF members, to come over to my place and give all of them a try, I honestly can't feel the difference, and I can deliberatly cut tight threads in Titanium, to use as test pieces.


 TB, So thats official then,all lubes are the same.May as well use butter then. all the ones you have listed are not cheap lubes...I don't get it now,are the very cheap ones any different to you.Could we all have been misled in some way.No I don't think so,gease, any kind of grease is messy and not an all round lube IMO,which is why I choose Nanolube.I have not used Dupont or Krytox and do not intend to,for me the lube I use fits the bill.BTW there was never any challenge set, if Nanolube was better, I dare say its not,but its another lube for people to choose from.


----------



## TranquillityBase

TITAN1833 said:


> TB, So thats official then,all lubes are the same.May as well use butter then. all the ones you have listed are not cheap lubes...I don't get it now,are the very cheap ones any different to you.Could we all have been misled in some way.No I don't think so,gease, any kind of grease is messy and not an all round lube IMO,which is why I choose Nanolube.I have not used Dupont or Krytox and do not intend to,for me the lube I use fits the bill.BTW there was never any challenge set, if Nanolube was better, I dare say its not,but its another lube for people to choose from.


*Don't get your bond wires in a bundle*...

I purchased the Nanolube, because of the positive feedback on the other CPF thread...After using it, I just don't feel this stuff makes the threads on my flashlights feel much different than the other stuff I have, and use. *<----User application/feedback.*

WD40, DuPont Krytox, Nye 759G, and both Nanolube's. 

I followed all the user suggestions, i.e. cleaning all the old lube off etc., ect...and in the end, it's just seems to be another oil, and that's it.

You're correct, the Krytox, Nano, and the Nye products are quite expensive, and yes, I do feel the inexpensive products such as WD40, work as good as the rest in this application.


----------



## TITAN1833

TranquillityBase said:


> *Don't get your bond wires in a bundle*...
> 
> I purchased the Nanolube, because of the positive feedback on the other CPF thread...After using it, I just don't feel this stuff makes the threads on my flashlights feel much different than the other stuff I have, and use. *<----User application/feedback.*
> 
> WD40, DuPont Krytox, Nye 759G, and both Nanolube's.
> 
> I followed all the user suggestions, i.e. cleaning all the old lube off etc., ect...and in the end, it's just seems to be another oil, and that's it.
> 
> You're correct, the Krytox, Nano, and the Nye products are quite expensive, and yes, I do feel the inexpensive products such as WD40, work as good as the rest in this application.


Apart from this,Don't get your bond wires in a bundle..or twist even. I accept your opinions and feedback comments.


----------



## LuxLuthor

That's not been my experience. I have two Nyogels, and have been using them in the 50+ lights I have. There are a number that had a "thread grating" feeling/sound which improved with Nyogels, but was still there, and almost every thread has significant amounts of black/gray mixed in with the gel...so you get it all over everything when you unscrew lights.

I honestly didn't think there would be much difference, but I have at least 10 lights with the noticeable thread scraping still there....so I tried 4 drops of Nanolube around the sides....worked head/tail on & off twice, and in EVERY SINGLE CASE of the metal scraping/sound feeling that had already been Nyolubed.....the addition of Nanolube totally eliminated that issue. 

When added to others that worked pretty nicely with Nyogel, the Nanolube added a velvety/butter smooth quality to the threads, but better results if I cleaned out the gray/black lube first.

My understanding of these products (who knows for sure what the hell is going on)...is there are itty bitty "nano" round sphere particles made of something uber-hard that act like oiled ball bearings on rubbing surfaces. Anyway, maybe you should test a larger flashlight sample size, or maybe you don't notice the thread scraping as much as most of us.


----------



## yaesumofo

*Re: NanoLube by Stclair: User applications/feedback!*

I have lots of different lubes ...a few ears ago this issue came up and I searched around and order commercial samples of every major lube that we were using at the time. Each and every time I receive the equivalent of a lifetime supply completely free. 
I did More searching and found this stuff called MAGNALUBE.
Once I found that stuff I stopped using EVERYTHING ELSE on ALL OF MY FLASHLIGHTS and multi tools and anything made from metal with friction points. I was very happy with the magnalube's protection of O-Rings as well as threads.

All that being said When I found Nanolube I actually just bought a dispenser pen with the 6cc in it. When I received it I noticed that there was a lot of lube on the package. Upon further inspection It looked like My pen leaked a little. I asked the nanolube gentleman about this and he quickly sent me a second bottle of the stuff.
Ok Good service...Do I need that from a product that with luck I will only buy once in a blue moon?
Hell I don't know but it was there to e sure.
OK Now I have been working at switching over from magnalube to nanolube.
The way I do it is when it is time for a light to be serviced, I disassemble it completely clean all threads surfaces and every square inch of the light possible.
the I use TINY and I mean TINY. Like if you guys who have it think you are using small amounts try 1/2 of that. That tiny.
I put the tiniest bit on the threads and I work the threads. On a PD I put a TINY bit on the PD and the o-rings and the threads. Anyway I have gone through and have installed the nanolube on swisstools, leatherman, Swana flashlights. Automatic knives..
In every case I find the nanolube does it's job right away the automatic knife opens better than it did when new it is very fast. The Charge ti has a smoother action. The Titanium Pd's who are known for needing a good deal of break in for smooth function have become immediately smoother. I am not seeing oxides of aluminum (the black stuff) when I wipe these lights down (on aluminum lights)

Here is the thing. I know for sure that my sample size is too small even though I have used the stuff on a lot of individual units it still is not enough to make a proper determination of it's utility.
I never had that with MAGNALUBA either. 
I do not know how the stuff works. I do know that it seems to do a good job. We could call if magic snake oil for all I care...It seems to work. 
I must admit I have plent of MAGNALUBE standing by incase nanolube fails. It is all about having a backup.
To be honest I could never figure out wh Magnalube did not become a hit out here. IMHO untill I found the Nanolube The Magnalube Blew EVERYTHING I had OUT OF THE WATER. Magnalube has a lot of great features...just like the nanolube does. Magnelube is thicker and green ..maybe that was it. Anyway I feel like we have a New High tec
Lubrication to work with. How cool is that? Very cool. The jury is still out IMHO about how O-rings respond to it.
It is made for metal parts not exotic rubber and synthetic O-rings.
I guess time will tell. Anything which protects O-rings and keeps them from deteriorating over the long haul is a good thing.
I don't know about you guys but I try to change out o-rings every 6 months to a year. I have found that O-rings can become fouled up quicker on lights which don't see action often thus these need to be changed more often.
The Pd's o-rings get replaced when needed. The lights I use the most seem to need new O-rings less than others. Go ahead and call me crazy it's ok.
IMHO it is very important to determine how well or badly the nanolube does with o-rings.
Yaesumofo


----------



## DM51

I have been using Nanolube for 2 weeks now, and so far, so good. In fact, better than that - the lights and knives I have used it on all work better and more smoothly than they did before.

Some comments:

*1.* Like yaesumofo, when my oiler pen arrived, some lube had leaked from it into the package. Having cleaned it off, it hasn’t leaked again, so this may have been due to air-freight pressure differences, or simply because when you apply it, this stuff gets just EVERYWHERE and it must be hard to seal it into a pen like this.

*2.* The plastic refill bottle with its needle applicator is also a perfectly good way of applying Nanolube, and this does NOT leak in transit.

*3.* I am going to try it for a while on a few lights before changing over to using it on all of them (partly because I am too lazy to sit down and do them all, lol, too much hard work all at once!)

*4.* I will most definitely *NOT* be using Nanolube on any of my dive-lights. I will continue to use silicone grease on these, and I would strongly advise other divers to do the same. This is because the most important function of the silicone grease is to ensure the O-rings maintain a proper seal, as well as to act as a lubricant. The viscosity of the grease is a factor in ensuring a good seal, and I doubt Nanolube could do this job, as its viscosity appears to be almost zero! I do not yet know the chemical effect of Nanolube on O-rings, but from what I have seen and read it is almost certainly inert and will not damage them. It is just that I do not think it is thick enough to provide the 100% seal that is essential for dive-lights.

*5.* This point is completely unrelated to Nanolube, but it has arisen in this thread and I think it is important: Some people here have been referring to WD40. It is well-known that this is an extremely useful product as a water-repelling lubricant. It is also strongly anti-oxidant, which helps to stop rust, but this has a downside: It should not be used routinely on guns, because its anti-oxidising properties will eventually destroy the color-hardening on a gun, which is sometimes referred to as “blacking” or “blueing” and is a protective oxidation. The destruction of the color-hardening by WD40 is a slow process, but I have seen a very noticeable effect where WD40 has been used each time for cleaning a gun over a period of several months. More particularly where CPF is concerned, I do not know if there might be any long-term effect of using WD40 on anodised aluminium (or even titanium), but until someone with expert metallurgical knowledge can pronounce on this, I do not think it would be a good idea to use WD40 on anodised flashlights.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Yaesumofo, I had fun reading how fastidious you are with cleaning and replacing O-Rings. I can admire those traits, but I'm more of the replace O-Ring when it breaks camp. To date, the only O-rings that have broken, and regularly show wear are the ones on the SF-L2.

Talking about black/gray oxidations, metal discoloration of the lube....the SF light is the worst. However, once I took it apart and cleaned the threads and O-ring, it has remained clean since Nanolubed. That alone is welcome relief.

Good points on Silicone for diving seals.


----------



## nanolube

TB,

This afternoon my lawyer said I can publicly post the court documents, so I will post the first page tomorrow at my oldest web page http://members.aol.com/hypercom59 that has been active since 1999.

ASTM testing is "required" to determine the differences between products under precisely controlled conditions, and as the inventor of Non Detonation NanoDiamond I have performed these tests to explain how our lubrication produces superior results. ASTM testing proved our product (The Original NanoLube) protected better than StClaires infringing, unlicensed product which is in breach of our specific use license. Testing by the University of Illinois Chicago is how we finally proved, (beyond any doubt) that this infringement was being perpetrated. We know it is our product because the spectral signature is not generated with any other synthetic diamond, yet it is found in only two lubricants on Earth - both called NanoLube, and - I sold the original licensed product to StClaire's partner in November 2006? 

When our injunction is granted, StClaire will no longer be allowed to infringe.

Regards,
Chris Arnold
NanoLube, Inc.



TranquillityBase said:


> I'm not feeling the difference between, Nanolube's (I have both versions), Nye 759, DuPont Krytox (I have the actual grease from DuPont)...I don't get it..:thinking:
> 
> I invite CPF members, to come over to my place and give all of them a try, I honestly can't feel the difference, and I can deliberatly cut tight threads in Titanium, to use as test pieces.


----------



## DM51

nanolube said:


> When our injunction is granted…


Well, I just hope CPF isn’t going to get caught up in the middle of some legal quagmire here. The last thing we need is another Novatac _vs._ HDS situation, or worse.


----------



## REparsed

The StClaire stuff seems to have been around longer and has the .com domain that was first registered in 2002 and lists Christian StClaire as the contact.

The Arnold stuff has a .net domain that was first registered in 2006 and lists "Domains by Proxy" as the contact.

I'm confused :thinking:


----------



## Thujone

I dont think this is an appropriate thread to discuss the legal matter in. It is clearly marked as 'Nanolube by StClaire' as to not have any confusion between it and the offering by nanolube.com. I have ordered both btw, I just htink that there is a more tactful place to have this discussion than a feedback thread.


----------



## nanolube

StClaire secured the website from www.h2oil.com after I applied for the trademark. Would anybody believe how many people believed Clinton when he said "I did not have sex with that woman...?" The majority would rather ignore the truth. Also, "the Arnold stuff" is patent pending.

OK, I have provided this group with notice of IP infringements by StClaire and will say nothing further on the matter, except I am required to send legal notice to the group moderator to remove infringing materials, and then turn it over to my attorney. 



Warm Regards,
Chris Arnold (President)
NanoLube, Inc.
www.nanolube.net




REparsed said:


> The StClaire stuff seems to have been around longer and has the .com domain that was first registered in 2002 and lists Christian StClaire as the contact.
> 
> The Arnold stuff has a .net domain that was first registered in 2006 and lists "Domains by Proxy" as the contact.
> 
> I'm confused :thinking:


----------



## DM51

nanolube said:


> OK, I ... will say nothing further on the matter


Good.


----------



## TITAN1833

+1.:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxLuthor

Yeah, after the previous thread was closed and warning given by moderator, here we go again. I feel this dude polluting this thread is grounds to have his posts deleted and him banned. 
*
We are discussing what the Nanolube is used for, not all this legal crap. * 

Especially since there remains no proof of anything except that Chris Arnold can post rants in violation of CPF rules, and present an unobjective series of color blotch images on an AOL webpage!!!! :scowl::scowl::scowl: What serious business person posts something supposedly official on an AOL children's "Homepage"????  I need some Pepto Bismol for my nausea.


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Nano-OIL by StClaire: User applications/feedback!*

:lolsign:Pepto bismol,I've been using it since the last thread.Now we are getting,repeat"o"dismal from yours truly.All over again.


----------



## Thujone

This is seperate thread type info in my opinion. If there is a real court injunction and what nanolube says is fact then he has a right to defend himself. It is just that this is not the right place. For pete sakes we are discussing how to use their products. Why soil that.


----------



## waTom

Ontopic: I just revieved the lube today and used it with some twisties. They twist on and off almost on their own :twothumbs


----------



## vbtiii

waTom said:


> Ontopic: I just revieved the lube today and used it with some twisties. They twist on and off almost on their own :twothumbs




I know that smooth action is great, but would you want your twisty to twist that easily? My L2 is bezel up carry, putting the twisty in the bottom of my pocket. I wouldn't want it getting twisted inadvertently. Is this ever an issue? Thanks for the great reviews!


----------



## luxlover

vbtiii said:


> I know that smooth action is great, but would you want your twisty to twist that easily? My L2 is bezel up carry, putting the twisty in the bottom of my pocket. I wouldn't want it getting twisted inadvertently. Is this ever an issue? Thanks for the great reviews!


Hello 15 post member,
I think that what waTom meant by this "They twist on and off almost on their own" was that the o-rings still grip their respective mating surfaces, but that the threading action is much smoother. For an o-ring to provide the rated waterproof or water resistant property, there must be a certain amount of resistance between the ring and the mating surface. If a light did not need o-rings, the threads would glide effortlessly with very little lubrication. It is the combination of the reduced friction of the threads, and the somewhat reduced friction of the o-ring that makes the light feel smoother to assemble.

I cannot imagine "any light" with "any o-ring" system that is sealing it properly, having so little friction between o-ring and mating surface that the parts will spin enough to cause them to separate.  Such a light would NOT be the class of light we would seriously consider.
 
Jeff


----------



## MarNav1

I've used it as well and like it. I just hope after the so called (legalities) are over we can still get it and maybe for less money too.


----------



## FlashSpyJ

Thinking of trying out nanolube, but how do I clean the threads? I have tried warm water and [SIZE=-1]dish washing agent. But that maybe dosent clean the threads sufficient enough?
[/SIZE]


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Nano-oil by StClaire: User applications/feedback!*



FlashSpyJ said:


> Thinking of trying out nanolube, but how do I clean the threads? I have tried warm water and [SIZE=-1]dish washing agent. But that maybe dosent clean the threads sufficient enough?[/SIZE]


Hi FlashSpyJ,this is what I did,take the O-rings off the light,and clean them.Next a few drops of Nanolube on the threads? give it a few minutes,then clean that off.And then most important? just put a couple of drops of Nano-oil on the threads.The O-rings if you are diving need silicon grease,So I am told.!!Oh and BTW I can now clean with just tissue paper,lol it is good stuff.


----------



## REparsed

FlashSpyJ said:


> Thinking of trying out nanolube, but how do I clean the threads? I have tried warm water and dish washing agent. But that maybe dosent clean the threads sufficient enough?



I don't go that far to clean threads (usually). I press a folded paper towel into the valley of the threads with my thumbnail and turn the light.


----------



## FlashSpyJ

TITAN1833 said:


> Hi FlashSpyJ,this is what I did,take the O-rings off the light,and clean them.Next a few drops of Nanolube on the threads? give it a few minutes,then clean that off.And then most important? just put a couple of drops of Nanolube on the threads.The O-rings if you are diving need silicon grease,So I am told.!!Oh and BTW I can now clean with just tissue paper,lol it is good stuff.



ok, so I dont need any alcohol based cleaning agent?


----------



## luxlover

FlashSpyJ said:


> Thinking of trying out NanoLube, but how do I clean the threads? I have tried warm water and [SIZE=-1]dishwashing agent. But that maybe doesn't clean the threads sufficient enough?
> [/SIZE]


You risk water invading any of the electronics in your light, so stay away from water. I use isopropyl alcohol to remove lubricants and metal particles from the o-rings and threads of all my lights. Take a rag that has very little lint particles in the fabric, pour some of the alcohol on it and run the rag along the threads so that anything embedded in the threads will be worked out the end closest to you. This means with the end of the threads facing you, run the rag counter-clockwise against the threads. Do this a few times to be sure. As for the o-ring, run it inside the wet rag, and dry it with a dry part of the rag. Your light will be ready for a fresh layer of NanoLube, or any other lubricant.

Jeff


----------



## FlashSpyJ

luxlover said:


> You risk water invading any of the electronics in your light, so stay away from water. I use isopropyl alcohol to remove lubricants and metal particles from the o-rings and threads of all my lights. Take a rag that has very little lint particles in the fabric, pour some of the alcohol on it and run the rag along the threads so that anything embedded in the threads will be worked out the end closest to you. This means with the end of the threads facing you, run the rag counter-clockwise against the threads. Do this a few times to be sure. As for the o-ring, run it inside the wet rag, and dry it with a dry part of the rag. Your light will be ready for a fresh layer of NanoLube, or any other lubricant.
> 
> Jeff



ok, thanks! now where do I get hold of isopropyl?


----------



## luxlover

FlashSpyJ said:


> ok, thanks! now where do I get hold of isopropyl?


I don't know what they are called in Sweden, but in the USA the store is called a "drugstore", or a "pharmacy." Here they sell it in two strengths. One is the one everybody uses, with 70% alcohol "by volume." The other is 91% by volume. The second one has 21% less impurities than the first, and costs more. Even at the extra cost, it is better for electronic components and metals that can rust.

Let me know how you make out!

Jeff


----------



## FlashSpyJ

I will go the drug store tomorrow to check! Will let you know if I found any!


----------



## TITAN1833

luxlover said:


> I don't know what they are called in Sweden, but in the USA the store is called a "drugstore", or a "pharmacy." Here they sell it in two strengths. One is the one everybody uses, with 70% alcohol "by volume." The other is 91% by volume. The second one has 21% less impurities than the first, and costs more. Even at the extra cost, it is better for electronic components and metals that can rust.
> 
> Let me know how you make out!
> 
> Jeff


That is good advise,91% by volume:drunk:But hey,fun cleaning?


----------



## DM51

Just don't try drinking the stuff, lol, or the very best you can hope for will be the sort of hangover you won't be able to even give away on B/S/T.


----------



## TITAN1833

DM51 said:


> Just don't try drinking the stuff, lol, or the very best you can hope for will be the sort of hangover you won't be able to even give away on B/S/T.


DM51 at least,I will have it to myself .lol?


----------



## LuxLuthor

It is also known as "rubbing alcohol," and used to clean skin before giving shots or drawing blood. Should be very easy to find the 70% type.


----------



## FlashSpyJ

Ive checked with a friend, I can buy it in my local drug store, Its rather expensive though... $10 for 100ml. I will buy a bottle and then some nano lube! Thanks for all the help!


----------



## barkingmad

FlashSpyJ said:


> Ive checked with a friend, I can buy it in my local drug store, Its rather expensive though... $10 for 100ml. I will buy a bottle and then some nano lube! Thanks for all the help!


 
Should not really cost that much - even here in rip-off Britain think I paid about £3 ($6) for 250ml?


----------



## luxlover

FlashSpyJ said:


> Ive checked with a friend, I can buy it in my local drug store, Its rather expensive though... $10 for 100ml. I will buy a bottle and then some NanoLube! Thanks for all the help!


The cost differential between 70% and 91% is about 3 to 1. So just buy the 70% version. It will do the same job as the 91% and you wouldn't notice the difference.

Jeff


----------



## luxlover

LuxLuthor said:


> It is also known as "rubbing alcohol," and used to clean skin before giving shots or drawing blood. Should be very easy to find the 70% type.


Thanks for posting the layman term for isopropyl alcohol. Not everybody on the planet knows about it's chemical name. But everybody knows the term "rubbing alcohol." It completely slipped my mind. 

Jeff


----------



## TITAN1833

warning when using isopropyl alcohol be safe!

Safety
Isopropyl alcohol vapor is heavier than air and is highly flammable with a very wide combustible range. It should be kept away from heat and open flame. When mixed with air or other oxidizers it can explode through deflagration. [3]
Isopropyl alcohol is oxidized by the liver into acetone. Symptoms of isopropyl alcohol poisoning include flushing, headache, dizziness, CNS depression, nausea, vomiting, anesthesia, and coma. Use in well-ventilated areas and use protective gloves while using. Poisoning can occur from ingestion, inhalation, or absorption.
Long term application to the skin can cause defatting.(Taken from Wikipedia)


----------



## keysandslots

Isopropyl alcohol (or isopropynol) is not the same as rubbing alcohol. The rubbing stuff is 70% pure, isopropyl alcohol (at least the stuff I get at the drugstore) is 99% pure. The 99% stuff evaporates very quickly and leaves no residue behind, a big advantage.

Be careful with cleaning O-rings with alcohol. The alcohol will dry out rubber-based O-rings over time, which is why in the old days we used the alcohol to clean the metal bits of a tape recorder and water to clean the pinch rollers.

I use a solution made for cleaning the rubber bits of photocopiers. If you don't have that, use water.

Randy


----------



## MarNav1

Just ordered some from Nanolube.net. Gonna give it a try and see how it works.


----------



## jrv

TranquillityBase said:


> You're correct, the Krytox, Nano, and the Nye products are quite expensive, and yes, I do feel the inexpensive products such as WD40, work as good as the rest in this application.


Is WD40 a lubricant or solvent? I never thought of it as a lubricant, only a solvent for getting crud off metal surfaces.

Will Nyogel 760g work with Ti threads? I have a Drake Ti that needs something on the threads and already have a tube of Nyogel 760g.


----------



## Anglepoise

WD40 is NOT a lubricant. Its marvelous stuff but is best used as a cleaner to flush out dirt ,old lube etc. Then use a good lube.

Nyogel works best when the threads are only screwed or unscrewed for battery changes.

It should NOT be used when threads are activating a switch. Just too sticky.

The best lube in the later case is 100% Teflon grease.


----------



## Sigman

WD-40 is basically "Stoddard" solvent. Here's the Material Safety Data Sheet.


----------



## LuxLuthor

keysandslots said:


> Isopropyl alcohol (or isopropynol) is not the same as rubbing alcohol. The rubbing stuff is 70% pure, isopropyl alcohol (at least the stuff I get at the drugstore) is 99% pure. The 99% stuff evaporates very quickly and leaves no residue behind, a big advantage.
> 
> Be careful with cleaning O-rings with alcohol. The alcohol will dry out rubber-based O-rings over time, which is why in the old days we used the alcohol to clean the metal bits of a tape recorder and water to clean the pinch rollers.
> 
> I use a solution made for cleaning the rubber bits of photocopiers. If you don't have that, use water.
> 
> Randy



Randy, you are correct that the two are not identical, but only by virtue of the purity. The 70% Isopropyl (aka: rubbing alcohol) has the other 30% as water. The 99% is not as readily available, and is many times more expensive, and hard to justify for something like cleaning flashlight threads. I also use the 70% for safe erasing of "Sharpie" writing on my CD's or DVD's. The small amount (30%) of water evaporates quickly, eliminates some of the extreme flammability risk (although this still burns with a match), and gives this form a little wider safety margin. It has been used for large scale skin rub downs for a very long time.


----------



## voodoogreg

Although I didn't see it mentioned in either thread, is this stuff conductive?

I ask because the three products I use (caig stuff: fader grease, deoxit gold 100% formula, and fader lube) are conductive and really improve brightness
and don't gall. Sounds like it's a great lube for sure, just wondering if it improve's performance like Caig does. VDG


----------



## FlashSpyJ

Purchased a bottle isopropylalcohol today!

100ml for $8. Now Im waiting for my nanolube...

Should I just something special to clean with? Old tshirt or something?


----------



## LuxLuthor

voodoogreg said:


> Although I didn't see it mentioned in either thread, is this stuff conductive?
> 
> I ask because the three products I use (caig stuff: fader grease, deoxit gold 100% formula, and fader lube) are conductive and really improve brightness
> and don't gall. Sounds like it's a great lube for sure, just wondering if it improve's performance like Caig does. VDG


Greg, I do not believe it is conductive like CAIG's products, but not insulative either. My layman's understanding is that its main purpose is effective lubrication....whereas I see CAIG's products as primarily conductive enhancements. 

I have had no problem with connections on surfaces that have the oil applied. Someone in the other closed thread posted that they intentionally put a thin layer all over conductive contact surfaces (switch, springs), and had no problems. Ideally, someone would have to provide the dielectric measurements (with comparison to other common items) to know more precisely what you are asking.



FlashSpyJ said:


> Should I just something special to clean with? Old tshirt or something?



Yeah, best to donate an old cotton tshirt/rag to the cause. I usually use a paper towel with cleaning threads to get off the majority, then when mostly clean, use a clean cotton rag/shirt with the alcohol...digging my thumbnail into the thread grooves while twisting light to clean it all out.


----------



## nanolube

Of interest to all on CPF, http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=169234

Regards,
Chris




luxlover said:


> Thanks for posting the layman term for isopropyl alcohol. Not everybody on the planet knows about it's chemical name. But everybody knows the term "rubbing alcohol." It completely slipped my mind.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## nanolube

The court has ordered a temporary restraining order against Christian StClaire, StClaire Industries or any of his sales avenues, against the sale of any product called NanoLube and any non detonation nanodiamond product or resale of any product or part thereof that NanoLube, Inc. distributes. StClaire has been ordered to remove all content from the www.nanolube.com or his associated websites, and should he not comply - he will be held in contempt of court. He did not bother to appear for court.

Chris Arnold
NanoLube, Inc.

If anybody else is interested in getting the best lube on the Planet, from its inventor - follow the link below.



nanolube said:


> Of interest to all on CPF, http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=169234
> 
> Regards,
> Chris


----------



## DM51

nanolube, you need to understand that we do not want this forum to be turned into a legal battleground between two disputing parties, with legal arguments flying one way and the other. 

You have your own thread, and I dare say you don’t want people posting there with arguments rebutting what you have just said here. You’ve made your point, and I suggest you refrain from all further posting in this thread. Please make your points in your own thread, and stop trashing this one.


----------



## nanolube

DM,

I simply posted specific, short, facts which should not be offensive to anyone. As stated - a caring person started a thread on my companies product and I am very grateful to CPF for allowing it to continue. Notifying people that a US Judge has prohibited the sale of a specific product is a public service - however people should not continue to purchase from StClaire while knowing of the injunction. Let the courts settle the dispute and CPF will not be involved, unless owners or moderators of CPF would like to stand next to StClaire in court.

As things stand, I have no dispute with CPF and have discovered a group loaded with honest and intelligent people, and I for one am personally glade to be a member!


Chris Arnold
630-706-1250
www.quickenlubes.com



DM51 said:


> nanolube, you need to understand that we do not want this forum to be turned into a legal battleground between two disputing parties, with legal arguments flying one way and the other.
> 
> You have your own thread, and I dare say you don’t want people posting there with arguments rebutting what you have just said here. You’ve made your point, and I suggest you refrain from all further posting in this thread. Please make your points in your own thread, and stop trashing this one.


----------



## DM51

If you paid more attention to your own thread, where your potential customers have been trying to get hold of you all day today, and less time interfering in this thread, everybody would be a lot happier all round.


----------



## TITAN1833

could I reqeust a sample to compare.!!!


----------



## nanolube

Thank you DM,

I will check that out.

Chris



DM51 said:


> If you paid more attention to your own thread, where your potential customers have been trying to get hold of you all day today, and less time interfering in this thread, everybody would be a lot happier all round.


----------



## Kiessling

> Let the courts settle the dispute and CPF will not be involved, unless owners or moderators of CPF would like to stand next to StClaire in court.



The owner and the moderators of CPF do not like threats. Further more, we appreciate it when drama is kept off the forum, and we will enforce this in case the participants do not get it.
There is a place called "The Underground" to run such threads of dissent and drama.

This thread is wrecked, or almost so. Should it continue down this path it will be locked. I would like to avoid disciplinary measures in the process, so please drop the issue and continue on topic.

Thank you, gentlemen.


bernhard


----------



## Greta

To further clarify what Mr. Kiessling has posted... "_The owner and the moderators of CPF do not like threats."_ ... the owner and moderators of CPF have not been served with any restraining orders nor have any of the members of CPF besides Christian StClaire, which at this point is nothing more than words posted on an internet bulletin board. Here are some more words posted on an internet bulletin board... I am 5'10" tall, weighing 115 lbs, natural auburn hair to my waist, 23 years old and drop-dead gorgeous. And because I have posted it here.... it is the absolute truth.

Take this drama somewhere else.... and do *NOT* make threats that you cannot back up.

Carry on gentlemen.


----------



## nanolube

If this is really about "NanoLube by StClaire" - somebody better tell StClaire. Because he has changed the product name to NanoLubricant TM, rather than submit to the judges order (not only limited to) taking down the website www.nanolube.com as seen through the internet explorer. After all, the great StClaire claims to have had the NanoLube trademark for over 13 years - and now he abruptly just changes the name, strange indeed.

I post this as information only - because StClaires lube is NO LONGER called NanoLube by StClaire, as in the title of this thread. Could this indicate a pattern?

Chris Arnold
NanoLube, Inc.
www.quickenlubes.com
www.quickenlubes.net
www.quickenlubes.info




Thujone said:


> I dont think this is an appropriate thread to discuss the legal matter in. It is clearly marked as 'Nanolube by StClaire' as to not have any confusion between it and the offering by nanolube.com. I have ordered both btw, I just htink that there is a more tactful place to have this discussion than a feedback thread.


----------



## Greta

Chris... you have been asked nicely... advised courteously... recommended strongly... to take your legal accusations, litigations, _whatever_!... off of CPF. You have failed to do this on your own. I will now take the choice out of your hands.


----------



## keysandslots

I'm glad I already bought some from St Claire because, no matter how good this stuff is, I won't buy it from Chris.

Randy


----------



## diggdug13

ditto


----------



## faiz23

If anyone cares i am using the nanolube from the cpf by chris arnold, not sure if there is a difference between the two. i still have a gritty feel in my ti light the same as when i used nyogel. I cleaned threads with alcohol and then applied nyogel and it was a little gritty. Later that night i checked my mailbox and there was a package so i cleaned the ti light using a paper towel only no alcohol since i had just used alcohol 3 hours prior and removed all the nyogel and applied nanolube directly to the threads and used a qtip to apply it all over. I still have a gritty feel am i doing something wrong should i not use a qtip since it soaks some of the nanolube. i am sure i put plenty since i applied it twice. I used it on my gerber knife and it worked awesom on that and now i can easily use the knife and open it with a one handed flick. So i guess on things other than titanium it works awesome. i might have to try krytox and see how that is


----------



## voodoogreg

faiz23 said:


> If anyone cares i am using the nanolube from the cpf by chris arnold, not sure if there is a difference between the two. i still have a gritty feel in my ti light the same as when i used nyogel. I cleaned threads with alcohol and then applied nyogel and it was a little gritty. Later that night i checked my mailbox and there was a package so i cleaned the ti light using a paper towel only no alcohol since i had just used alcohol 3 hours prior and removed all the nyogel and applied nanolube directly to the threads and used a qtip to apply it all over. I still have a gritty feel am i doing something wrong should i not use a qtip since it soaks some of the nanolube. i am sure i put plenty since i applied it twice. I used it on my gerber knife and it worked awesom on that and now i can easily use the knife and open it with a one handed flick. So i guess on things other than titanium it works awesome. i might have to try krytox and see how that is



I am sure the stuff (from either) is great, but the whole nano/micro/diamond/roller bearings thing would be laughable to say a engineer at Mclaren F1 International (I have worked/spend time around Mac, and F1 in general) and if there is a magic bullitt lube they would know about it
(in some cases have it manufactored) Agip, Mobile, Castrol all work in this field. I am sure it's a rough spot in the threads that no lube how finely the molecular properties have been designed will help.

Just my opinion though, I am not an engineer, just have heard employee's/engineers talk, and seen dozens of
different lubricants in the facilities, for 100's of specific uses often labeled
by hand or stick on labels (not from pep boys for example) VDG


----------



## LuxLuthor

faiz23 said:


> If anyone cares i am using the nanolube from the cpf by chris arnold, not sure if there is a difference between the two. i still have a gritty feel in my ti light the same as when i used nyogel. I cleaned threads with alcohol and then applied nyogel and it was a little gritty. Later that night i checked my mailbox and there was a package so i cleaned the ti light using a paper towel only no alcohol since i had just used alcohol 3 hours prior and removed all the nyogel and applied nanolube directly to the threads and used a qtip to apply it all over. I still have a gritty feel am i doing something wrong should i not use a qtip since it soaks some of the nanolube. i am sure i put plenty since i applied it twice. I used it on my gerber knife and it worked awesom on that and now i can easily use the knife and open it with a one handed flick. So i guess on things other than titanium it works awesome. i might have to try krytox and see how that is



It is not easy to clean out all the fine metal particles from threads that had Nyogel type lube in them. You almost need a toothbrush to get it all out. Once that is done, all the ones that I had gritty feeling disappeared. I used St. Claire's lube on mine.


----------



## LuxLuthor

I posted a link to a CPF discount page here in case anyone thought Christian StClaire's NanoLube was no longer available. It is as great now, as it was when I first heard about it.


----------



## ForLux

LuxLuthor said:


> I posted a link to a CPF discount page here in case anyone thought Christian StClaire's NanoLube was no longer available. It is as great now, as it was when I first heard about it.


 
Hi Luxluthor,
Chrisian StClaire has now joined CPF as a manufacturer and has posted a very interesting offer for CPF Members only, it sits at : http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=173733

and a special page direct on his website: *http://www.Nano-Oil.com/CPF.html* 
He offers free shipping world wide and a free knive lite from tektite in top of it WOW  to say the least. 
It's good to see his stuff back on CPF. I still have some of his snake oil but I could not resist the 85 weight for O-Ring and thread lubrication in one shot. I think I saw a post from you some time back mentioning it, was I dreaming? I was under the impression that you have used that 85 weight for some time, if so, what do you think? 
I also saw on his website that grease is on its way I wonder if it will be compatible with our any of our applications? I will check into that on monday with Christian who knows may I will receive a pre release or something, I have been a good customer and advocate after all.

By the way does anybody know if Nichia has ramped up its Jupiter Chip line beyond the 1.5 watt chip ? 
I am getting a draw of 420 mah on a 2 C cell rechargeable that 0.420 x 2.70 v = 1.134 watt and yet that beam is amazing, the optic of course plays a part, 
it all works in concert I suppose but I have to admit the electronic driver in my Jupiter fed by a DC to DC voltage stabilizer is doing a great job of sustaining the voltage/amp delivery all the way to the last drop of energy in the cells. 

let me know about the 85 weight if you have experienced it.
Thanks
Ciao

Forlux


----------



## LuxLuthor

I'm really glad to see Christian step up and represent himself like this because his service and product has been wonderful for me. I only ever knew of him from Milkyspit's initial discussion promoting him.

I did get some of the 90W oil and 10W and find myself using the 10W more because it gives almost invisible lubrication. 90W is for heavier lubrication, but works easier than the white grease, and Nyogel I have used. 

I will be ordering more from Christian, but a small amount does last a long time. Thanks for post!


----------



## adamlau

I picked up Nano products from both Arnold and StClaire yesterday. We shall see how they compare...


----------



## LuxLuthor

adamlau said:


> I picked up Nano products from both Arnold and StClaire yesterday. We shall see how they compare...



I have used both (10 weight). Honestly, I believe they work the same. It is more a question of seller customer relations for me.


----------



## TITAN1833

*Re: Nano-oil by StClaire: User applications/feedback!*

Now awaiting the next generation lubes from christian,I have ordered the three lube package from here *http://www.Nano-Oil.com/CPF.html* this post kind of acts as a update on this product which is now Nano-Oil.:thumbsup:


----------



## adamlau

N-O High Temp Industrial Grease sounds interesting as well. Wonder if it is dielectric, or conductive...


----------



## milkyspit

LuxLuthor said:


> I'm really glad to see Christian step up and represent himself like this because his service and product has been wonderful for me. I only ever knew of him from Milkyspit's initial discussion promoting him.




+1. Kudos Christian! Glad you're with us.

I do want to clarify one small thing, and admittedly it's probably nitpicking: I've never 'promoted' Christian or his product line. What I did do is share a hotel room with him for a few days in Orlando for SHOT Show 2007, and in that time had the pleasure of getting to know him. My experience was entirely positive. As for his product, I was highly skeptical of it initially but came to find the stuff really does perform as advertised. I shared these experiences on CPF and CPFM so others might benefit. I have no interest financial or otherwise in Christian's product line or his business other than being a satisfied customer... and as a customer I can report that all has been very positive! :thumbsup:


----------

